# Bahia Trinidad Churchill Cigar Review - Best Value Ever



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a mazo for less than $40 on ci, and I feel like this cigars could go for much more. Nearly flawless burn, until you get to the bottom inch. ...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Churchill Cigar Review - Best Value Ever


----------

